# Keeping LGDs Cool



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Any ideas for keeping my LGDs cool in 100 degree weather?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ours love a pool of water. Plus shade and a big hole they dig to lay in lol. They are mostly lazy during the heat of the day.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

If they are the big fluffy kind, don’t shave them, that makes them hotter, even though that seems counterintuitive. Depending on the kind you have, brushing out the under coat helps. My woolly mammoth likes to get in the pond, dig little dens, and lie around in the shade a lot. We’ve had consistent heat index temps from 105*F - 115*F and he’s done surprisingly well.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for your replies. Mine are Great Pyrenees. I'll brush them out today. My biggest problem is that the puppies aren't very smart and run in the sun and then drink too much water and make themselves sick. We brought them to the creek for a swim yesterday and they really enjoyed that. I'll make sure that they have water available that they can also swim in.


----------

